# Mapping Resources > Mapping Elements >  J.Tougas's Mapping Elements

## jtougas

With all the great stuff being posted in this forum I thought I'd throw my hat in. Although I am no expert on making mapping objects and I do use quite a few pre-made objects, I am trying to create more of my own. Here is one that I created for the latest installment of "The Adventures of Calan Stonebridge" encounter map series. I needed a "fighting pit" for the tavern that is the center of this encounter map. I figured it would make a good place to start making my own elements as it is basically a structure and I am comfortable making those. The biggest thing with this was the "feel" of it. I wanted it to feel dark and gloomy and scary. The torches and the shadowing are both very important. I added some details to the floor of the pit and created the stairs. I didn't add any blood or charecters or weapons so that if anyone wants to use this they can customize it the way they'd like. As always feedback is requested and appreciated.  :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

Very nice, keep em coming!

----------


## ruff

Not bad keep it up..

----------


## jtougas

> Very nice, keep em coming!


Thanks I've always been very afraid of making my own stuff but I'm starting to realize that I don't suck at it as bad as I first thought.  :Smile: 





> Not bad keep it up..


Thanks I'm glad you like them  :Smile: 

Here's another one that I created for the Calan Stonebridge Series. I needed a very rough table and bench. So I made this. I have two versions one darker and one lighter. Enjoy and as always feedback is requested and appreciated  :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

Nice table / benches.  One suggestion, try a beveled edge.  Not everyone likes how this looks, but it gives more depth to the table top.

----------


## jtougas

> Nice table / benches.  One suggestion, try a beveled edge.  Not everyone likes how this looks, but it gives more depth to the table top.


I thought about the bevel and after running one I wasn't sure if I liked it. I tend to just "shadow" the top of anything round like that to give it a little "width" but I think I'll probably upload a version of these with the bevel. Thanks for the suggestion  :Smile:

----------


## Gamerprinter

I always bevel objects like tables, as it does help create a 3D effect. However, for medieval fantasy settings, I never use rounded corners - as you have in your tables and benches. That's a very modern convention. Square corners are true, rounded corners, not so much.

----------


## jtougas

> I always bevel objects like tables, as it does help create a 3D effect. However, for medieval fantasy settings, I never use rounded corners - as you have in your tables and benches. That's a very modern convention. Square corners are true, rounded corners, not so much.


I hadn't thought of that. But it makes sense. Thanks for the feedback. I'll be updating these  :Smile:

----------


## BISHDP

Those are really good looking.  You should post more of this kind of stuff.

----------


## jtougas

> Those are really good looking.  You should post more of this kind of stuff.


Thank you very much. Also I want to thank everyone for the feedback. I'm still "getting my feet wet" as it were with this stuff so I'll take all the help I can get  :Smile:  One thing that I really enjoy when it comes to any kind of mapping is telling a story. To tell a great story you need the "filler" the backstory the little details that make the scene come to life. I realized that the tables I made (besides being rounded.. :Smile:  ) were just not rough enough. Where were the scars from countless mugs being dragged across them? Where were the broken edges from fights and swords banging against them? There has to be knife marks and knotholes and all the little "character" stuff that makes a fantasy tavern table. SO after all of that I went and made a new table for the Axe & Stump. I also on the advice of people that are far better at this than I am  :Smile:  went back and added a bevel to the original tables and benches that I made. I adjusted the opacity of the beveling layers so there wasn't so much of a "hard edge" I hope you enjoy all of these as much as I enjoy making them. As always feedback is requested and appreciated.  :Smile: 

The New Rectangular Table and Benches



The Updated Beveled Version of the Original Rounded Edge Table & Benches
Dark Version

Lighter Version

----------


## Bogie

Good improvements on the benches.  They look much more used.  

Tables was the first thing I learned to make from scratch,  I became obsessed and made over a hundred tables in a few weeks.  Even the guys at DJ advised counseling! LOL

----------


## jtougas

Of course there HAS to be some round tables. And of course they have to be beat up and full of character.  :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

Nice work, I can just picture the battle axe taking out those chunks.

----------


## jtougas

I need some hammocks for a "Adventures of Calan Stonebridge" encounter map that I am working on. There are some really great ones out there but keeping with my theme of trying to make as many elements myself as I can I thought I'd give making a hammock a try.  :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

Good basic shape.  Only comment is that it looks to symmetric and flat.  It needs something to make it look more 3 dimensional.  ( keep in mind that I don't make anything from scratch myself, so I couldn't do any better.  Just adding my 2 cents )

----------


## jtougas

> Good basic shape.  Only comment is that it looks to symmetric and flat.  It needs something to make it look more 3 dimensional.  ( keep in mind that I don't make anything from scratch myself, so I couldn't do any better.  Just adding my 2 cents )


 I was thinking the same thing myself. I've looked at other people's hammocks and it looks like there might be some skewing of the fabric layer involved. Of course getting the shadowing right will go a long way too. I'll re-work it and see what I can come with  :Smile:

----------


## jtougas

While I was working in my Wolves Fall Castle project I realized I needed hay bales. Seemed simple enough and I think they came out pretty good. As always feedback is requested and appreciated.  :Smile:

----------


## Jacktannery

The bale is good jt.

----------


## Bogie

Good hay bale.

----------


## jtougas

Thanks guys  :Smile:  I'm going to make a "rougher" one that looks like it was made by hand and not a machine. This one served my purpose as it was going to be so small as to almost be invisible. For a larger scale use I'd like it to be a little less "neat"  :Smile:

----------


## jtougas

I need a couple of these for the newest installment of "The Adventure of Calan Stonebridge" Series. This was a little harder to make than I originally thought it would be but I figured it out. Enjoy  :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

Nice little item!

----------


## jtougas

> Nice little item!


Thanks Bogie  :Smile: 

Another object I created for the current installment of the "Adventures of Calan Stonebridge" Encounter Map Series. A cargo net. Enjoy  :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

Great, very useful!

----------


## jtougas

Thanks again Bogie  :Smile: 

Here are a few more items that I created for the "Promise of Fire" smuggling ship encounter map that is the latest installment of the "Adventures of Calan Stonebridge" Series. Enjoy and as always feedback is requested and appreciated  :Smile: 

A Dock: It's pretty simple but it looks good and it's functional.



Hatches. I needed a fairly specific kind of hatch for the map so this is the one I ended up making.

----------


## arsheesh

Nice.  Thanks for sharing these with the Guild JT.

*EDIT:*  Looks like I've already repped you recently so I'll have to spread the love a bit more before I can do so again.

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## Bogie

Nice work JT!

----------


## jtougas

Thanks Guys  :Smile:

----------


## jtougas

Here are some stairs that I created for the "Promise of Fire" encounter map. Again they are plain but functional. Enjoy and as always feedback is requested and appreciated  :Smile:

----------


## jtougas

I needed this for the _Promise of Fire_ smuggling ship that is the 8th installment of the "Adventures of Calan Stonebridge" encounter map series. Enjoy  :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

Nice Grate, or is that Great Grate?  Every ship needs one.

----------


## jtougas

> Nice Grate, or is that Great Grate?  Every ship needs one.


 :Smile: 

I needed a curved bookshelf for my Watch Wizards apartments map that is part of the Wolves Fall Castle series. This came out pretty good I think. Enjoy and as always feedback is requested and appreciated  :Smile: 

Empty Version



Version with Books (Books by Kepli & GreyTale)

----------


## Bogie

Nice bookshelves Jt, these will be useful. Thanks.

----------


## jtougas

> Nice bookshelves Jt, these will be useful. Thanks.


Your very welcome and thank you for all the encouragement to keep making these items.  :Smile: 

I didn't actually make this but I thought it was pretty cool after I modified it a bit. It's a brush and mirror set from a image I found on Google. (I checked and it's an open use photo) It was originally silver. I changed it to look more like "antique" gold and I also brightened up the velvet in the box. Enjoy.  :Smile:

----------


## jtougas

Here are a couple of elements that I made for the _Merlan Seascar's Cabin_ encounter map which is the latest installment of the _Adventures of Calan Stonebridge_ encounter map series. Enjoy and as always feedback is requested and appreciated.  :Smile: 

Map Table
The map  is a section of my Kingdom of Shendenflar regional map (The Southern section that borders Lake Quag). I just resized it and made it a little more "chart like". The books are from Greytale and Kepli. The charts are modified scrolls by katmagli.



"Lordsrun Marble" Table
This is just a simple table with a texture and a few effects on it to simulate "Lordsrun Marble" in my Kingdom of Shendenflar campaign setting this type of marble is very rare and very expensive. It is named for the river where it was first discovered.

----------


## anomiecoalition

great stuff...snagged. (would rep if I could...I suppose I need to starting "spreading it around" more)

----------


## Bogie

Nice items JT.   :Smile:

----------


## jtougas

Here is a simple ground effects overlay to detail dirt floors or roads. It works best as a overlay set to a medium opacity. Enjoy !!  :Smile:

----------


## Bogie

Very useful, I use a lot of overlays, the more the better!

----------


## Mark Oliva

Good work!

----------


## jtougas

> Good work!


Thanks !!  :Smile:

----------


## jtougas

I created these for my November/December Lite Challenge Entry and thought I would share them with the Guild. They were created in GIMP. Enjoy  :Smile: 

Side View


Interior View

----------


## Bogie

The side view sure makes it look like a rusty old bucket of bolts!  Nice work JT!

----------


## jtougas

> The side view sure makes it look like a rusty old bucket of bolts!  Nice work JT!


Thanks Bogie. For this map I needed to make them look "weathered" as there is a bit of "climate" inside the massive ship. I have some newer looking ones I'm working on as well.  :Smile:

----------

